# Disposable cartridges .. yay or nay?



## Home Grow Hype-Girl (Jan 6, 2020)

In my lifetime there are few things that have been said to kill the planet. First was water bottles, then coffee pods, and if we're not careful I fear that these single use disposable cartridges will be the third. Many of them even contain a battery!!!

I tried these a year or more ago but will never use them simply because of the disposability.

My suggestion to everyone is to buy a good dab pen that can be recharged. 

Thoughts?

This doesn't even get into whether the coils/ovens are even safe to use OR if the concentrate was diluted in a safe smokable carrier oil.


----------



## Fluffy Butt (Jan 6, 2020)

Never tried one, never will. I did have an $80 cloud pen for wax, but the battery couldn't be replaced.

As far as good pens go, I've been considering a sai with a quartz bucket. Seems like it would be easy to keep clean, and have good flavor.

I've also been thinking about picking up a nectar collector, but I figure I should probably buy a rosin press first.


----------



## Home Grow Hype-Girl (Jan 6, 2020)

Ah yes, so many presses out there. We made one with a press, plates etc. The heaters came from China in a rowboat I think cuz they took forever.

Not pretty but works well. I have a Shatterizer now which works well. There are a lot of choices now.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 7, 2020)

I make my own carts, its the way to go if you need to fuck with carts. If i didnt make it, I wont touch em.


----------



## solar beam (Feb 21, 2020)

The quanity of marijuana you need and the amount of prep work it takes just doesn't see worth it making your own vape cartridges


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2020)

solar beam said:


> The quanity of marijuana you need and the amount of prep work it takes just doesn't see worth it making your own vape cartridges


I don’t share this opinion. Now that carts are available to work with undiluted distillate, it’s worth it to me.


----------



## solar beam (Feb 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t share this opinion. Now that carts are available to work with undiluted distillate, it’s worth it to me.


As long as it gets you toasted and isn't riddled with vitamin acetate I'll take it lol


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2020)

solar beam said:


> As long as it gets you toasted and isn't riddled with vitamin acetate I'll take it lol


Yeah I don’t adulterate the distillate.


----------



## GBAUTO (Feb 21, 2020)

solar beam said:


> As long as it gets you toasted and isn't riddled with vitamin acetate I'll take it lol


That's why I only consume what I make. Then I know what's in there.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 22, 2020)

I just consume what @cannabineer makes 
I love you bear


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 22, 2020)

No way! To much stuff out there that is weed related and isn't disposed of properly. I'm on a moto daily so I see lots of crushed flower containers, locking bags, and preroll containers. Worse than this is being in my kayak and having to fish the same stuff out of the water we paddle and fish in again because people are to lazy to dispose of these the correct way. This side of the industry needs to change. Products need to be manufactured in a environmentally responsible manner to insure it can be recycled or disposed of. What the dispenser's must provide to the buyer is crazy, last time I checked beer and all other alcoholic drinks come in sealed cans or bottles all of which don't have childproofing and most are within easy reach of minors. Why does the weed industry need such stuff. Be nice to walk in with your favorite stash jar and say "fill it up please"! We get to do it with growlers for beer! Till someone does come up with a more biodegradable responsible package for our products why not charge a deposit like cans and bottles have. Weed is a wonderful plant and I feel blessed to have it available but that said it shouldn't cause the negative impact that it has to our planet.. This is my 2 cents thanks for reading a stoned man's rant! Peace


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 23, 2020)

I vape flower, many dry herb vaporizers. Anything synthesized I will pass.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 23, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I vape flower, many dry herb vaporizers. Anything synthesized I will pass.


Extraction not synthetic


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 23, 2020)

Well anything not natural. I have a brother, 1.5 miles away that loves carts. He usually has 4 or 5 strains, Ive tried many. The high is short term, I just like bud.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 23, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Well anything not natural. I have a brother, 1.5 miles away that loves carts. He usually has 4 or 5 strains, Ive tried many. The high is short term, I just like bud.


You’ve gotta try a rosin cartridge. I’ve been smoking for 40 years and it gives me a nice buzz.

I do love bud


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 23, 2020)

Ive heard live resin is excellent, that I have not tried. I grow to avoid dispensary trips, all other growers around here grow hydro. Big counts, short high.......

Lets see, started gettin high in 72......Im 64.......48 yrs of buzz/(will be 48 yrs in Aug)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 23, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Ive heard live resin is excellent, that I have not tried. I grow to avoid dispensary trips, all other growers around here grow hydro. Big counts, short high.......
> 
> Lets see, started gettin high in 72......Im 64.......48 yrs of buzz/(will be 48 yrs in Aug)


I was just in an “accident” and can’t take care of my flower or veg girls so the mrs is doing the duty. I’ve had my card for awhile but just got my recommendation again. I need all I can get at the moment.


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 4, 2020)

Not a fan


----------

